

Traffic app Waze to alert L.A. drivers of kidnappings and hit-and-runs - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/traffic-app-waze-alert-la-kidnappings-hit-and-run-220415

======
jgeorge
I use Waze every day to negotiate a typically 90-120min (one way) work
commute, but it depresses me greatly that humankind has degenerated to the
point where Waze would need to alert people to kidnappings and hit-and-runs
because they're prevalent enough to need alerting.

------
marvel_boy
I really love Waze, here in Madrid (Spain) is a compulsory app if dont want to
be fined by velocity police radar.

